
An amazing traffic light - MaysonL
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2013/08/01/this-is-an-amazing-traffic-light/
======
kls
I don't think a lot of people think about it but stop lights are position
coded for the color blind. These things would cause a lot of problems for
those of us with the disability.

